# Easter 2007



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone got a rally/meet organised for Easter?!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, the France Rally is at easter

Dave

656


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Ye Peggy, the French Rally catches the ferry on the Tuesday after the bank holiday.

Would you fancy arranging something in your area


stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Ah, just seen where you are based. As we are on the French Rally, we could be up for a meet somewhere in your area.

Dave

656


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have just pm'ed Stew Dave on this subject!

This part of the country is full of Tourists at Easter-something to do with having an Archbishop here at Easter I believe!

I have suggested that I will look at doing something later on. I have a pub site in mind just a few miles south of Canterbury and not too far from the ferries and Tunnel if people want to go over to do some French shopping. 

Does that sound OK? If so, suggested dates please!


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peggy
We are off to france with MHF and were thinking of spending a couple of days at Canterbury before the tuesday sailing,so we would be interested if you arranged something.
Regards Terry.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi peggy pm not received stew


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Any news yet on this proposed meet?I will have to book soon because of Easter for a site as we are having a couple of nights away before the tuesday ferry for france Rally.
Terry.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

We could all meet at the Canterbury P&R

Dave

656


----------

